# Vexilar Edge Fish Finders?



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey Guys,

I am pretty much sold on Humminbirds new graphs, but after watching Al Lidner on the angling edge as i always do, i was curious about his fish finder. I wasn't sure who made it until i did a search on the net. 

Any opinions on these graphs? 
Anyone have one??

They seem to show great detail!!

Just curious, because they seem to work so well on the show, but i do believe everything i see without proof!

Thanks in advance!

Jeremy


----------



## lattatude (Feb 7, 2006)

Jeramy,
I have the newest Edge. It is the Edge 3. I had a edge 2 for 2 yrs and it is first class. It is not the cheapest one and it is not as high in watts or vertical pix--but it is the best of all I ever owned.
I know my freezer this winter had plenty pf fish from the summer. Most of my fishing is for suspended fish and it is the ticket for my kind of fishing. I think the linder guys would not run one for just money. They too are the real deal.

Frank


----------

